# Need a Haircut? CNC style....



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Think of all the 2 rail sweeps you can do.
Even Jimmy Neutron has it done.






Happy Friday! :grin:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty cool but I don't see it asking about my wife, kids, what's going on at church, what's the latest woodworking project, and actually caring what my responses are, etc.  

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I figure the guy got the actual haircut done by a human.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I wonder how much that robot arm is worth ,and the accuracy. Put a spindle on the end and have a multi axis machine .
As for the software though ,I have no idea


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I wonder how much that robot arm is worth ,and the accuracy. Put a spindle on the end and have a multi axis machine .
> As for the software though ,I have no idea



Rick, the software is easy in a chair like so....


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

It may work in your country. At mine, we have power failures at any time. Can you imagine the final result?


----------



## Nathanblade (May 28, 2021)

I wish there was a robot made that could take care of my back hair without judging, lol! Until then, this article may help you like it helped me to find an actual back shaver, which I didn't even know that existed. It's a useful and easy tool to use for sure. I used to ask my wife to do it now and then, but she got tired and fed up with wasting half an hour each time to get it done. I don't blame her, to be honest. It's the same with me having to on her clothes shopping sprees. The best part about this kit is the no need for water or foam. I do it on dry skin.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Nathanblade


----------

